# Do you stick with the same breeder?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Just curious.. when you already have one dog and are looking for your next.. do you like to go back to the same breeder? Or try someone different? I know for my next golden boy I'll be going back to Joey's same breeder. She's awesome and the dogs are beautiful. I do have some others that id love a dog from someday but I know the next one will be another Ambertru.

What about you guys?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Were I in your position, I would probably go back to the breeder without a second thought.  

Every single one of our dogs came from different breeders. There were reasons why.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't really speak to this because I'm actually just dealing with my first breeder!!! However, in my search, I had a very good idea of what I wanted in that puppy (ie. pedigree). I searched alot of breeder websites and pedigrees before actually submitting my application to my current breeder. While many of the breeders looked wonderful (and some not -but that's another story), it was really the dogs (and their backgrounds) I was looking at. So, while I have enjoyed working with my current breeder, if I was in the market for another puppy, I would look elsewhere if it meant getting the puppy from a certain pedigree.

I think your breeder is wonderful....just look at Joey!!!!

Hope that makes sense!!!!


----------



## AnnaJack (May 5, 2012)

I went back to the same breeder also for a couple of reasons. I loved AnnaBelle so much and she was so smart and wanted another one just like her (or as close as I could get!) I also thought that it would be easier to keep in contact with 1 breeder than many others.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I love Tucker to death but no I won't be using his breeder again.

I have a new breeder in mind but am not sure if I want another Golden or a different breed.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I went back to the same breeder. In fact, Liza is Tess's niece...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I WENT TO SPENCERS BREEDER,AND GOT SPIRIT, i like every thing about her breeding program,and how her dogs are.


----------



## patrick (May 23, 2012)

*I love my Ambertru Boy too!*

I have a 13 week old boy from Ambertru and he is a gem..His name is Sunny .He is calm and confident and I hope to train him to do Therapy in Retirement Residences. As soon as I can figure out how to download some pics I will do so. He is a handsome guy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

It may be too soon to say, but I would like to go back to the same breeder. There's no reason for me not to. Even if I moved, I'd probably go back. I would like another dog with the same temperament as Molly's.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would have gone back to Lucky's breeder but he had passed away and his kids did not carry the line on


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I went with the same breeder for cannon. I built a relationship with her and I was comfortable with her. My Next golden that I buy will be coming from up north


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

My first Golden had some significant issues so I did not go back there when I wanted another. Juni and Winter came from the same breeder and we are still friends and she is still a mentor, but when I got Breeze I went elsewhere as I was looking to add in more working ability on the hunting side of things. Since then, my other dogs have been kept from my own breedings, and I will likely continue that until I decide I need to bring something else in that I cannot get through a breeding of one of my own girls.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

kfayard said:


> I went with the same breeder for cannon. I built a relationship with her and I was comfortable with her. My Next golden that I buy will be coming from up north


My first two are from the same breeder as well. We've formed a good relationship and I consider us friends. 

I think my next golden will be coming from another part of the country. I have my eye on a stud dog out West. When he sires the right litter, sign me up! Another friend and mentor has a boy I love, one of his puppies might be in my future. Who knows!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> My first two are from the same breeder as well. We've formed a good relationship and I consider us friends.
> 
> I think my next golden will be coming from another part of the country. I have my eye on a stud dog out West. When he sires the right litter, sign me up! Another friend and mentor has a boy I love, one of his puppies might be in my future. Who knows!


Funny because i have my eye on 3 dogs out west :-(


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I plan on going with a different breeder. At first I thought I would go back to my breeder, Chris Browning of Eldorado Goldens, but since we had a disagreement (over socialization) after I brought Mercy home, it is not looking good for a future golden from her. We still talk but the relationship is strained. I am considering getting a golden from Steadmor Goldens (They bred Mercy's dad to Snitch and I would love a pup in the future from one of the descendants of those kids), Delmarva Goldens as suggested on this board or Terans Goldens. I have even thought of going with a different breed like German Shepherds.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

MercyMom said:


> I plan on going with a different breeder. At first I thought I would go back to my breeder, Chris Browning of Eldorado Goldens, but since we had a disagreement (over socialization) after I brought Mercy home, it is not looking good for a future golden from her. We still talk but the relationship is strained. I am considering getting a golden from Steadmor Goldens (They bred Mercy's dad to Snitch and I would love a pup in the future from one of the descendants of those kids), Delmarva Goldens as suggested on this board or Terans Goldens. I have even thought of going with a different breed like German Shepherds.


Love snitch


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> Funny because i have my eye on 3 dogs out west :-(


All handsome boys though  The Ventura show is still calling your name!!!!!!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Many years ago, I went back to the same breeder. I was very happy with our Bailey and so when I was looking for another dog and was approached about co-owning a beautiful older puppy, I was thrilled. Sadly, she didn't clear her hips even though she was gorgeous and only needed a major to finish with group placements from the classes(thickening of the femoral head on one side-something that would never cause her a problem but she wouldn't be a good candidate for a breeding program). Because of her, I was later offered an amazing puppy who became my heart dog and a big part of our breeding program-CH Tuxedo's Sonic Levitation OS.

Many people might wonder why I would want another dog when one dog didn't pass a clearance-a perfect example of the fact that it can happen. She lived a very full life and never had any issues up until she passed at 14 years old. The breeder had the type, temperament, health and longevity that I was looking for so, we went back.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

My Golden is still under a year old, so I won't be looking for a new one any time soon. But in a few years if I were to get another, I would definitely go back to Sadie's breeder (Acadia Goldens). I feel we had a very good experience with her, and she has always been so easily accessible for advice afterwards. I trust her, and Sadie has been everything I hoped she would be. She is so gentle and sweet and easy to train. I would have no reason to not go back.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Suni52 said:


> My Golden is still under a year old, so I won't be looking for a new one any time soon. But in a few years if I were to get another, I would definitely go back to Sadie's breeder (Acadia Goldens). I feel we had a very good experience with her, and she has always been so easily accessible for advice afterwards. I trust her, and Sadie has been everything I hoped she would be. She is so gentle and sweet and easy to train. I would have no reason to not go back.


I have had my eye on them--glad to hear you had a good experience.  She is in my hometown.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I got Gus in 2002 from one breeder, got Comet from a different one, and then went back to Gus's breeder for Jax. For me, it's been more about the individual litter than the breeder. I'd happily go back to either breeder next time, but it'll depend on what litters are being bred in that timeframe.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

There are a couple of breeders I would consider and some dogs I really admire but at this point in time I couldn't even begin to imagine going to a different breeder than where we got Hector from. They've become very special people to our family and I'd feel like I was being unfaithful:curtain:


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> I have had my eye on them--glad to hear you had a good experience.  She is in my hometown.


 
If you have any questions pm me. I couldn't be happier with the entire experience.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

MercyMom said:


> I plan on going with a different breeder. At first I thought I would go back to my breeder, Chris Browning of Eldorado Goldens, but since we had a disagreement (over socialization) after I brought Mercy home, it is not looking good for a future golden from her. We still talk but the relationship is strained. I am considering getting a golden from Steadmor Goldens (They bred Mercy's dad to Snitch and I would love a pup in the future from one of the descendants of those kids), Delmarva Goldens as suggested on this board or Terans Goldens. I have even thought of going with a different breed like German Shepherds.


I clicked on Mercy's pedigree in another thread-one on playdates in northern Virginia-since it was available and got interested in the Eldorado line of Goldens. I looked them up on the Internet to see if it was you who bred them. I then saw a link *back* to this forum (and this particular thread). I am sorry you had a bad experience with them over socialization. Your dog appears to be perfect!

NewfieMom


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes....It has been such a positive experience with Pennylane that we cannot wait for a sister for Cassie. They are smart, sweet and playful. To go with what we know and like, for us, it takes some of the work off the table. Now for the house training.......


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

We aren't ready for a new puppy yet (well, I am but DH is not). For me, it will be an issue of timing. I loved my dog and my breeder but We've moved since we got our first dog (although we are within a few hours driving distance) and I've since researched and found 2 local breeders that I love. when DH says he's ready it will come down to which of the 3 breeders will have a pup the soonest!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*The Penny Lane Dogs Are Blondes!*



Sunny08 said:


> Yes....It has been such a positive experience with Pennylane that we cannot wait for a sister for Cassie. They are smart, sweet and playful. To go with what we know and like, for us, it takes some of the work off the table. Now for the house training.......


I looked them up. Penny Lane Goldens in New Jersey. They say that they are "hobby breeders". The dogs are beautiful. They look like many of the modern, really beautiful, Golden Retrievers I have seen on this site: very sleek and blonde and reminding me of Hollywood movie stars. This look is quite in contrast to the look of the dog I had from the Tigathoes line in 1980. She was redder and much less glamorous. Little did I know that one day some people would be looking back with fond memories of, "the old days" when dogs like her were the norm. When I had Brit, I always secretly envied people who had the feathery pale blonde dogs. Maybe that is why there are now so many of them!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> I got Gus in 2002 from one breeder, got Comet from a different one, and then went back to Gus's breeder for Jax. For me, it's been more about the individual litter than the breeder. I'd happily go back to either breeder next time, but it'll depend on what litters are being bred in that timeframe.


Your dogs are beautiful and your blog is great.



NewfieMom


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I went with different breeders for both of my boys only because I wanted another puppy from the same stud..my next puppy.. in a few years will be out of my Titan...
So the chances are it may be a different breeder because Titan goes back to Sunfire..
I am grateful for both of the boys breeders....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> I clicked on Mercy's pedigree in another thread-one on playdates in northern Virginia-since it was available and got interested in the Eldorado line of Goldens. I looked them up on the Internet to see if it was you who bred them. I then saw a link *back* to this forum (and this particular thread). I am sorry you had a bad experience with them over socialization. Your dog appears to be perfect!
> 
> NewfieMom


Make, no mistake. Chris is an awesome breeder who breeds wonderful dogs! I would just like to try a different breeder next time. I am now considering Shilo Goldens in Ohio. The leader there is also the president of the Appalachian Golden Retriever Club. I already subscribe to her via Facebook. I won't be getting on her list for a few more years yet since I am not yet ready for my next Golden.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Love snitch


I saw a Steadmor Golden at the Gold Rush to the Boardwalk at Dewey Beach. He looked kinda fuzzy though.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I actually wouldn't go to any other breeder but Champ's breeder! She is amazing and has a great reputation and produces beautiful and wonderful dogs, so in a couple years I plan on getting a female from her. We have a great relationship and we text back and forth at least once monthly and she keeps up with how Champ is doing via facebook. Selfishly I hope she never "retires" from dog breeding because I don't know who else I would turn to in order to get a great golden!


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

NewfieMom said:


> I looked them up. Penny Lane Goldens in New Jersey. They say that they are "hobby breeders". The dogs are beautiful. They look like many of the modern, really beautiful, Golden Retrievers I have seen on this site: very sleek and blonde and reminding me of Hollywood movie stars. This look is quite in contrast to the look of the dog I had from the Tigathoes line in 1980. She was redder and much less glamorous. Little did I know that one day some people would be looking back with fond memories of, "the old days" when dogs like her were the norm. When I had Brit, I always secretly envied people who had the feathery pale blonde dogs. Maybe that is why there are now so many of them!
> 
> NewfieMom


Yes, what appealed to us at first was the dome head and lighter color. (The dome head reminds me a bit of our Newfie that passed at age 12) But what sealed it was the personality. I do remember the "old days" and what I remember most is the personality.

Wish everyone only the best with their breeder and pups.


----------



## GoneTooSoon (Jul 21, 2011)

kfayard said:


> I went with the same breeder for cannon. I built a relationship with her and I was comfortable with her. My Next golden that I buy will be coming from up north


Where up north? That is where I live. Just curious.


----------

